# white castle movie on apple site



## mi5moav (May 20, 2004)

This is quite strange. Who approached who or who influenced who? At least the white catle/movie site has mac os x compatible screensavers so I may go and see the movie. Of course I would die to own a white castle franchise but then again they are a closed system like our beloved mac. Maybe that is why I am so dear to them. I am less than 3 miles from a crystals yet I will only purchase frozen castles at the grocery. Unfortunetly, no pickle... one day maybe they will franchise them.. but then again I'm sure they will just perish. Anyone seen a castle built in a new suburb within the last 5 years or are they still pretty much near the inner city?


----------



## ablack6596 (May 20, 2004)

link?


----------



## Urbansory (May 20, 2004)

none in the inner city here, one in East Cleveland, and thatsa not even to be considered in what you would consider a suburb. I saw one far out in the burbs, looked fairly new. I use to like White Castle when i was lil, now they just don't give you enough, sure you can buy more... but whatever. The one in East Cleveland has a Churches Chicken in it, lol, which is funny, never did i see that combo. I haven't been to either in maybe over a decade, back when my parents would take us.


----------



## mi5moav (May 20, 2004)

I never knew there was more than one White Castle in Cleveland. The only ones I had ever been to was on West Side so never new about the ones on the East Side.


----------



## Urbansory (May 20, 2004)

I only knew of the one on the West side when i was little, we would stop there when we came from shopping at Hills or whatever. But thats the only one i know of, and it's been there in East Cleveland for some time. That other one I saw was in Medina I think.


----------



## mi5moav (May 20, 2004)

Haven't been to Cleveland in a few years how's the Apple store out there on the east side?


----------



## Urbansory (May 20, 2004)

it's very nice, only been once but i need to go this weekend for some more DVD-Rs  before i leave. Leaving for my new job in Atlanta.

Things in that area really have changed, now only if downtown can make that long awaited come back.


----------



## btoth (May 20, 2004)

They need to get an Apple store on the west side. 

I thought White Castles had disappeared and just sold frozen foods in the grocery store now.  Why would there be a White Castle movie? I'm lost.


----------



## mdnky (May 20, 2004)

mi5moav said:
			
		

> I am less than 3 miles from a crystals yet I will only purchase frozen castles at the grocery.
> 
> Anyone seen a castle built in a new suburb within the last 5 years or are they still pretty much near the inner city?



Krystals...yuck.  There's White Castles galore in the NKY/Cincy area, but every time I go to the lake (Lake Cumberland, southern KY) we get shafted.  They only have Krystal down there, evidentially White Castle won't move in because of them.  Kinda silly IMO.  We wind up hitting Kroger's for frozen Whities too, or bring a bunch down with us.

I've seen/heard of at least 5 new ones around my area in the past 1/2 year or so.  Definitely not inner city here, BTW.  The one in Florence is directly across from a working farm of all things. <G>


----------



## diablojota (May 21, 2004)

Urbansory said:
			
		

> it's very nice, only been once but i need to go this weekend for some more DVD-Rs  before i leave. Leaving for my new job in Atlanta.
> 
> Things in that area really have changed, now only if downtown can make that long awaited come back.


Congratulations on your job in Atlanta.  You will enjoy the city.  I loved it there.


----------



## Urbansory (May 21, 2004)

Thanks, a lot of people are telling me that about Atlanta... only issue now is finding the right place. But I'm excited about this whole new experience, but I'll definitely miss my home town.

Any good areas in North West Atlanta that you suggest? Just getting as much feedback as i can on this.

I've seen the burgers in the grocery stores, but I was scared t try them, that whole soggy bread thing keeps me away. I might go out there today, bring back memories of the good ole days when things were so much simpler.


----------



## monktus (May 21, 2004)

I take it this is either some obscure American thing, or Tree has a new username. I'm lost.


----------



## LordOphidian (May 21, 2004)

Its a American thing... namely the mid-west and eastward. Out here in the southwest we just look oddly at the white castle burgers sitting in the store and wonder why anyone would buy such small hamburgers.


----------



## mdnky (May 22, 2004)

Cause they're great snackin'...<G>


----------



## enathan1085 (May 22, 2004)

exactly.  they're a one of a kind taste.  i definitely get "the craving" every once in a while and only a trip around the corner can scratch that particular itch.  also the fact that white castle is about the ONLY fast food place open at 3am when i am pulling an all nighter ensure that "wizzle kizzle" will always hold a special place in my heart.


----------



## Urbansory (May 22, 2004)

I dunno, Wendy's is killing all these fast food restaurants. And they are open late, well til 2am in some place, 12 at the rest. McDonald's has really fallen off, to the point they had adult happy meals. Why would I want a happy meal? So i can get a cheap ass toy... i mean gift. 

I go to Wendy's maybe 3 to 4 times a week, and that spicy chicken is just the best, and their chili.

But i still have a taste for some White Castle, might roll that way today.


----------



## Stellor (May 27, 2004)

They are everywhere around Chicago, I live 25 miles west of Chicago and there are 6 White Castle's with in 5 miles of me.

Sam


----------



## MBHockey (May 27, 2004)

wow 3 to 4 times a week, i hope you exercise regularly


----------



## Urbansory (May 28, 2004)

Exercise? No, lol, I have a high metabolism, so it doesn't bother me, it's not too fatty anyway. But i do a few sit-ups and pushups to stay toned. Everyone says wait till i age a bit more, then it'll catch up with me.

I also don't smoke or drink, and i still look 17, so i've been told regularly. So i think that may have something to do with my youthful appearance, just my opinion.


----------



## nojay (Jun 8, 2004)

Funny thread...

"Harold and Kumar go to White Castle"!!?? It amazes me that Hollywood would invest time and money into such drivel.  This film looks like it in the same category as the upcoming 'Catwoman" -- completely unwatchable.

Anyway, White Castle burgers are one of a handful of things (right up there with Golden Krust patties) I really miss from having moved from New York City to Baltimore, where there are no White Castles.  It really is a special burger.


----------



## fryke (Jun 8, 2004)

But: We're moving this one to the Café, I'd say.


----------

